#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Re: Санскрит online.

## До

Здравствуйте, Andromeda!

Вот здесь например - http://www.sanskrit-sanscrito.com.ar/, вот начните с FAQ. Там же есть ссылки и на другие ресурсы. Только естественно с уклоном в шиваизм и йогу.

----------

